# What do you associate with Germany?



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to know that -


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

lots of green,dark forest, beautiful historical centres, autobahn, ICE / very good transportation system, Frankfurt modern city, World Cup06 sumarising all this in a great quality of life
about de ppl, generealy cold and speak very bad english.
restaurants dont serve desserts past 23, society have rigid and have strich rules, unlike latin Europe. hard to get used to german way of life


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Hard to say because I know it very well as I grew up a few km from the border...so I could say sooo much...all in all I like Germany!
Sometimes people are too strict...I'd say relax...take it easy. I know because I also have a lot of German colleagues.
Tv is better than the Dutch (ARD, ZDF, Arte). People (at least when interviewed on Tv seem many times depressed because of the bad economy.
I love the countryside with woods and mountains and less crowded than the NL.
Schlagers! (Love it), Derrick, Tatort, Der Alte (good German krimi's), Blond am Freitag.
Bier und Bratwurst (hehe what a cliché)


----------



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

Heino, Bratwurst, Beer, Erdnuss Flips, Dalli Dalli, Werbefernsehen.

Baking heat in summer and impressive thunderstorms. Icy winters. 

Because of my age, the Cold War and Berlin Wall


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Friendly people
Long Highways
Very clean public toilets
Nice old towns with a good atmosphere in north Germany.
Products with high quality (cars, tools, white goods etc.)
Bierfestival  
Air Berlin (used that to my last visit to Rome)


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

War
Destroy
Hitler
Highways
Erica Steinbah (or something like that


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Albert Einstien 
Eu's biggest economy
many of world class companies come from there
good looking
Hitler..etc


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never been there, so nothing.


----------



## sprash (May 8, 2006)

BMW, Audi/Volkswagen, Mercedez Benz
Deutsche Bahn & Inter-City Express
Autobahn
Beautiful castles & forests
Breathtaking cityscapes (Berlin & Frankfurt, particularly)
Traditional Music (Beethoven, Mozart etc.)
Digital Music (MP3)
Nuclear Science
Biotechnology
Biergartens :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Autobahns!


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

lots of green
autobahns
Porsche, Mercedes, BMW, Volkswagen, Audi
very nice skyscrapers in Frankfurt
cold war
world wars
world cup
sausages
beer


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Jedrzej said:


> War
> Destroy
> Hitler
> Highways
> Erica Steinbah (or something like that


why so negative?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

good cars
smart people
good composers
technology


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> why so negative?


because hes from poland


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> why so negative?


Because they destroy half of Poland, murder 10 mln poles and now they want money for they suffer in II W.W. That's not everything. Germany is the only country in E.U. where poles can't work legal.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^they killed 75% of our nation...it's hurt,but this generation is different


----------



## Ntn_Rawlings (Feb 14, 2006)

- Autobahns
- WW1
- WW2
- BMW, Mercedes, porshe
- Big german style castles
- Large Blond people
- At package holiday destinations, Sunbed hoggers, or to put it another way serial earlky morning towel layers


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> they killed 75% of our nation...it's hurt,but this generation is different


This generation want money from Poland because of they suffer in II W.W. and their east territories.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

get over it and if you have nothing positive to say - shut up.Go show your hatred somewhere else.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

- great cars
- autobahn
- schwarzwaldklinik 
- wurst
- sauerkraut
- green polizei cars and uniforms
- invaded us twice


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Autobahns!


Just to make that clear, the correct plural is "Autobahnen". 

^^And I'd love to see the Schwarzwaldklinik in Dutch.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

This:










- Cars (Mercedes, Porsche, BMW)
- Lots of WURST and SCHWEIN 
- The culture that influences my city
- Great capacity to recover from great destruction
- A country that depends on RIVERS and not too much on the SEA
- Beautiful and difficult language

Yeah, that's pretty much it. Well, I love Germany, my favorite country in the world.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

_sausages and beer
_turkish and eastern european immigrants
_the autobahn
_cars
_clean 
_strict (and sometimes boring) people
_isolated east germany
_right-wing bavaria


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

-Awesomely friendly tourists I always like dealing with, even if they dont speak a word of english. /sarcasm

-World class cities, citizens, infrastructure....pretty much everything about it is world class.

-Mythical autobahn.

-My German girlfriend.

-one of me favorite countries in the world.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Lederhosen.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh yeah!*

1) AMAZING CARS!
2) Great cities like Munich, Berlin, Frankfurt, Hannover, Hamburg etc.
3) Great soccer
4) 1974 world cup, Franz Beckenbauer!
5) 2006 Fifa Soccer World Cup
6) Adolf Hitler
7) Most technological country in the world
8) Best roads in the world
9) Beautiful women
10) Almost everyone is blonde
11) Great beer
12) Puma
13) Adidas
14) Amazing country sides
15) Nice people


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh yeah!*

I forgot something else, you all have influenced almost all of the South because almost everyone in the South is blonde and have German descendence.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

beer, music, identity, dark green forests, beer, that ethnic dress, environmentally friendly, beer festivals, amazing cars, strong economy, and did i mention beer?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

World Cup 2006
Cologne Cathedral
The recent Pope
BEER
Mercedes Benz
Condom dispenser in streets
Public luxury toilets in Berlin
Sausages
Hamburger, Frankfurters
Adolf Hitler, the madman
Nazi
Millions of dead Jews
Expansive history
Horrible early 20th century historical records
BIG economy
High standard of living 
Lovely geography


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Berlin - mix of old and modern architecture, Ku'damm, Postdamer Platz, Fernsehturm, Brandenburg Gate, Reichstag, Frankfurt - big financial centre, Hamburg - Hafencity, Mercedes, Benedict XVI, Martin Luther, football, Bayern Munchen, cathedral in Cologne, federation, liberalism and ecology, social and economical problems, Turkish immigrants, beer, Oktoberfest, Angela Merkel, the Alps, Neuschwanstein castle, Beethoven, Bach, Wagner, Rammstein, Nena


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> ^^And I'd love to see the Schwarzwaldklinik in Dutch.


Dutch / Belgian TV doesn't have voice over but sub titles !

Germany:
-always score in the last minute
-seem to have lousy teams but always do well on a world cup
-BMW and Audi ( Mercedes are $£%^"*& cars ! )
-rulers of Mallorca
-invading new holiday places and leveling up the prices over there
-get up at 5 in the morning to put a towel on a bed near the swimming pool
-polite and kind people
-my mothers country
-after Czech beer the best beer in the world


----------



## MOTA (May 18, 2006)

WWII
History
Technology
Beer
Hitler
Jewish extermination
Blond girls
Wonderful Big Cities
Wonderful Small Cities
Cars
Reconstruction
The Wall
Highways
Rhine
Leadership
Great Architecture
Great Writers, musicians and inteligent men


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Too much, it's our big canton and we are part of German culture - so I guess it would fill a book of 100 pages if I would name everything :lol:

So I concentrate on the most important: Helge Schneider and Wilhelm Busch


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Helge Schneider and Wilhelm Busch


I could identify with this. 

Having said that, I associate way too much with Germany, as well. My grandmother is from Saarbrücken and I have relatives all over the country (Berlin, Saarbrücken, Düsseldorf...), so I am biased. This puts me in a strange situation, as Germany isn't too popular among common Austrians.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

:lol: - I forgot to mention Kampflamm - great DWF Führer :cheers:

My father emigrated to Würzburg area 20 years ago, so I have also some relatives there


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> This puts me in a strange situation, as Germany isn't too popular among common Austrians.


I cannot understand it, whether you like it or not, Austrians are germans too in nationality. (Do not confuse nation with country)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's true, so are we and German media have a huge influence in Switzerland


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Just to make that clear, the correct plural is "Autobahnen".
> 
> ^^And I'd love to see the Schwarzwaldklinik in Dutch.


I guess you'll find Autobahn in English dictionaries already....


----------



## Rhoy* (Jul 27, 2006)

Black Forest
friendly tourists
bear and wurstel
great cars
great sport country
richest euro economy
nazis


----------

